# Noob questions about a Sturmey Archer CS-RF3



## Lorenjz (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

I've just got into mountain biking. I Swapped hubs on my bmx bike when I was 13. When I saw the CS-RF3 I was intrigued. I did a little research but didn't quickly find any examples of someone who had used one. Any thoughts on using this on a future project?

Thanks

Loren


----------

